# Big Turnout at Memorial Ride to Fallen Biker



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

:cryin: This morning 7/29 upwards of 200 cyclists assembled at Sibley Park on Skyline drive in Oakland to ride to the site of an horrific accident that occurred earlier this year. A motorcyclist hit a bicyclist head on resulting in the death of the cyclist. The brother of the fallen cyclist spoke at Sibley and then the entire group rode in single file to the spot on Skyline where the fatal incident took place. There is a white "ghost bicycle" chained to a pole there and friends and family left flowers on the site. Several speeding motorcyclists whizzed by reinforcing that Skyline while a fantastic cycling road is plagued by dangerous motorcyclists who are largely ignored by the Oakland police. It is hoped that the presence of City Council person Jean Quan at the memorial will lead to more law enforcement in the Oakland Hills. Please add more details to this account as I didn't get the names of the cyclist and his brother.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

2 thumbs up!!


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

There was an article in the newspaper, yesterday I think on this. I agree that Oakland police aren't doing enough. But i do see a lot more parks police out there which is a good sign, but still not enough.

All they need to do is add one police officer on a bike off the side of a major road and wait. If they do this they'll probably be giving out tickets every 10 min. (10 min based on how many motorcycles I saw today speeding)

another bad story is today i was in a small group and a motorcycle went flying by before we could even move out of his way, and we yell to him to slow down... and as he speeds away he flips us off! idiots...


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

also, if you guys want we can send email's to the EB parks police telling them to do more.

http://www.ebparks.org/about/police/contact


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Memorial Ride*

There was a good article in last weeks Montclarion and I am hoping there is a follow up report on the Sunday memorial ride. There seemed to be some photographers there. The rider who died is Ed Weiss and his brother is Rick Schiller.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Unable to upload photo.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The East Bay Bicycle Coalition has a link to an investigative reporting story regarding the collision that killed Ed Weiss and the resulting investigations. www.ebbc.org at the bottom of the page now. See The Montclarion and The Piedmonter link. 

Interesting to note how a key witness apparently changed his account of what he saw in the third interview with police. From initially seeing two motorcyclists pass him and hearing a collision behind him to apparently coming upon a collision scene in front of him. Big change in recollection.


----------

